# [SOLVED]Zewnetrzny czujnik temperatury.

## dylon

Witam.

Kiedys znalazlem schemat do zlutowania czujnika temperatury, ale niestety gdzies mi to "wcielo" i nie potrafie sobie przypomniec co to bylo.

Pamietam, ze uklad skladal sie z jednego scalaka (to byl chyba czujnik) i dwich czy trzech rezystorow. Podlaczyc to chyba trzeba bylo pod com-a.

Czy moze przupuszcza o co mi chodzi? (wiem, ze w obecnych czasach trudno o szklane kule  :Very Happy:  ale google uparcie mi wypluwa stronki nt. czujnikow na plytach, dyskach etc.)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kwach

http://electronicdesign.com/Articles/Index.cfm?ArticleID=5648 - opis (angielski) i schemat układu (wyświetla temperature na wbudowanym wyświetlaczu LCD, ale można by troszke przerobić i wysyłałby przez COMa do kompa)

----------

## lazy_bum

Ja bym strzelał, że chodzi o to.

----------

## dylon

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Ja bym strzelał, że chodzi o to.

 

Tak! Wielkie dzieki. Teraz tylko kupic czesci i bede mial zabawe w lutowanie w weekend  :Smile: 

Przy okazji dodam, ze w portage jest programik do odczytu tego typu urzadzen jak taki czujnik: "app-misc/digitemp"

Dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

Nie ukrywam, że chętnie zobaczę jakąś fotkę samego urządzenia (prócz tych z tutoriala ;) i screenshot z działania.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja bym do tego płytki nie robił, tylko diodku upchał we wtyczce RS-232. Musze się tym zainteresować, akurat mam 2szt DS1820.

----------

## bartmarian

ja używam tych http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/DS9490-DS9490R.pdf

----------

## gall

DS9490 czyli powszechnie znany tabsik to dobre rozwiazanie. Ale ja osobiscie robil bym cos ambitniejszego czyli DS18B20 obudowa TO92

+ atmega8 do przeliczania no i gotowe wyniki przez RS232.

No oczywiscie mozna robic to termistorem + przetwornik A/C :> 

P.S. W sumie rozwiazan jest bardzo duzo. Kwestia jest tylko taka czy twoje gentoo ma cos robic przeliczac itp czy ma dostawac gotowe wyniki i tylko je wyswietlac. Kwestia rowniez w dokladnosci owego ukladu. Jesli zastosujesz DS18(x)20  dokladnosc bedzie bardzo wysoko. Przy termistorze niestety troche nizsza  :Sad: 

----------

## dylon

I w koncu dziala  :Smile: 

Calosc zlutowana wyglada prawie identycznie jak na tej stronie: http://eko.one.pl/index.php?page=Termometr

Wynik dzialania:

```
dylon ~ # digitemp_DS9097 -i -s /dev/ttyS0 -a

DigiTemp v3.3.2 Copyright 1996-2004 by Brian C. Lane

GNU Public License v2.0 - http://www.brianlane.com

Turning off all DS2409 Couplers

.

Searching the 1-Wire LAN

1053269F000800E5 : DS1820/DS18S20/DS1920 Temperature Sensor

ROM #0 : 1053269F000800E5

Wrote .digitemprc

Nov 15 20:46:58 Sensor 0 C: 32.88 F: 91.17

```

Teraz musze tylko wywalic czujnik za okno (teraz jest w obudowie kompa) i pozmieniac lekko temat superkaramby zeby mi ladnie co rano pokazywalo temperaturke  :Smile: 

Jeszcze raz dziekuje pieknie za przypomnienie  :Smile: 

p.s. Emergujac digitemp, trzeba pamietac o uaktywnieniu flagi "ds9097" bo standartowo kompiluje sie bez niej i na comie nie dziala (stracilem przez to caly wczorajszy wieczor az na to wpadlem - juz myslalem ze moze cos w kernelu skompalem)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Nie ukrywam, że chętnie zobaczę jakąś fotkę samego urządzenia (prócz tych z tutoriala  i screenshot z działania.

 

Jeśli chodzi o fotkę to niestety nie mam teraz dostępu do dobrego aparatu z makro, ale zapewniam, że wygląda to mniej więcej jak w poradniku: fota. O screenshoota raczej ciężko, digitemp to aplikacja konsolowa, a po lekkim dostosowaniu generuje ładne logi:

```
# tail -n 5 /var/log/digitemp.log 

2007.11.15,23:00:03,2881ED2F010000B4,3.12

2007.11.15,23:15:02,28C8872F010000FB,23.00

2007.11.15,23:15:03,2881ED2F010000B4,3.06

2007.11.15,23:30:02,28C8872F010000FB,24.50

2007.11.15,23:30:03,2881ED2F010000B4,3.06
```

Na upartego zrzutka Conkyego, który korzysta z tych informacji.

----------

## bartmarian

moje 3 grosze.

pisalem w osobnym wątku o problemach z digitemp... wczoraj szukając

dalej natkąłem się na owfs - imho o wiele fajniejszy "sprzęt"  :Wink:  a problemów

z odczytem nie mam.

----------

## dylon

Wyglada ciekawie  :Smile: 

Tym bardziej, ze dwa rownoczesne wywolania digitemp-a zwracaja jakies idiotyczne wyniki.

A z wielokrotnym s"cat"owaniem takiego pliku nie powinno byc szopek.

Moze ktos sie pokusi o ebuild do tego?   :Smile: 

p.s. czy ds1820 jakos sie kalibruje? Pokazuje mi temperature ok 1,5 stopnia wyzsza niz zwykly alkoholowy termometr...

----------

## sebas86

 *dylon wrote:*   

> p.s. czy ds1820 jakos sie kalibruje? Pokazuje mi temperature ok 1,5 stopnia wyzsza niz zwykly alkoholowy termometr...

 

Te czujniki nie wymagają kalibracji, najlepiej sprawdź czy inny posiada takie same odczyty. Porównuj także temperaturę dokładnie w takich samych warunkach, przy kompie stojącym koło okna i dość blisko położonych obok siebie czujnikach miałem dość znaczne różnice. Poza typ ten alkoholowy termometr jest pewnie nieco większy i mniej podatny na wahania temperatury.  :Wink: 

----------

## gall

Nie wymaga kalibracji ? No przykro mi ale masz chyba zle informacje. 

No prawda owszem wiekszosc DS1820 jest dobrze wykalibrowana. Ale na forum elektroda wielokrotnie juz poruszany byl problem spowodowany wypuszczeniem przez firme Dallas wadliwej partii czujnikow. Jesli chodzi o mikrokontrolery koryguje sie to programowo. Wiec tutaj nie widze przeszkod zeby zrobic to tak samo.

Powodzenia.

----------

## dylon

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> moje 3 grosze.
> 
> pisalem w osobnym wątku o problemach z digitemp... wczoraj szukając
> 
> dalej natkąłem się na owfs - imho o wiele fajniejszy "sprzęt"  a problemów
> ...

 

A porownywales odczyty z owfs a digitempa?

Po malych testach u mnie to wyglada tak:

1. odczyt z owfs jest bardzo "niestabilny" miedzy odczytami roznice dochodza do 2 stopni

2. w tym samym czasie digitemp podaje prawie stala (roznice ok. 0.1st) temperature 1-1.5 st mniejsza...

I teraz komu wierzyc?  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

jak narazie nie zauważyłem.. ale zaraz zrobię "historię" - będzie na jutro  :Smile: 

ED+IT

w sumie po 2h mam około 40 pomiarów, wystarczy do oceny jak 

działa u mnie.

1 - na wysokości metra w pokoju

2 - teraz lezy niedaleko rur od ogrzewania (piec włącza się okresowo)

3 - w podłodze pokoju

4 - za oknem

5,6 - obok siebie w odleglosci 10cm, będą niedługo mierzyc temp 2 serwerków

```
cat historia

#########################

23.125

29.9375

20.375

-0.8125

22.5

22.5

Sun Nov 18 21:39:03 CET 2007

23.125

30

21.1875

-0.8125

22.5

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 21:42:02 CET 2007

23.1875

30.0625

20.3125

-0.625

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 21:45:03 CET 2007

23.1875

30.125

21.5625

-0.5625

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 21:48:02 CET 2007

23.125

30.1875

21.375

-0.6875

22.625

22.6875

Sun Nov 18 21:51:02 CET 2007

23.1875

30.1875

21.4375

-0.75

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 21:54:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.1875

21.3125

-0.6875

22.625

22.6875

Sun Nov 18 21:57:03 CET 2007

23.0625

30.25

21.3125

-0.625

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 22:00:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.25

21.1875

-0.625

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 22:03:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.3125

21.0625

-0.6875

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 22:06:03 CET 2007

23

30.3125

21

-0.6875

22.4375

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 22:09:02 CET 2007

23

30.375

21.0625

-0.6875

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:12:02 CET 2007

23

30.3125

21.3125

-0.6875

22.5

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 22:15:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.3125

19.8125

-0.6875

22.5

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 22:18:03 CET 2007

23.0625

30.375

16.1875

-0.625

22.5625

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 22:21:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.375

16.3125

-0.625

22.5

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 22:24:02 CET 2007

23.125

30.375

21.1875

-0.5625

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:27:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.375

21.3125

-0.5

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:30:02 CET 2007

23.125

30.4375

21.3125

-0.5625

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:33:02 CET 2007

23.125

30.4375

21.625

-0.5

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:36:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.5

21.375

-0.5625

22.5

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:39:03 CET 2007

23.0625

30.5625

21.375

-0.625

22.375

22.4375

Sun Nov 18 22:42:03 CET 2007

23.0625

30.5625

21.3125

-0.5625

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:45:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.5625

21.25

-0.5

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 22:48:03 CET 2007

23.0625

30.5625

21.1875

-0.5625

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:51:03 CET 2007

23

30.625

21.1875

-0.625

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 22:54:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.625

21.0625

-0.5

22.625

22.6875

Sun Nov 18 22:57:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.625

21.25

-0.6875

22.8125

22.875

Sun Nov 18 23:00:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.625

21.5

-0.625

22.9375

23.0625

Sun Nov 18 23:03:03 CET 2007

23.1875

30.5625

21.5

-0.75

23.0625

23.125

Sun Nov 18 23:06:02 CET 2007

23.1875

30.625

21.5

-0.6875

23.1875

23.3125

Sun Nov 18 23:09:02 CET 2007

23.1875

30.625

21.3125

-0.6875

22.8125

22.9375

Sun Nov 18 23:12:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.625

21.375

-0.5625

22.75

22.8125

Sun Nov 18 23:15:02 CET 2007

23.125

30.625

21.3125

-0.6875

22.5625

22.625

Sun Nov 18 23:18:03 CET 2007

23.125

30.625

21.25

-0.625

22.5

22.625

Sun Nov 18 23:21:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.625

21.125

-0.6875

22.5

22.5625

Sun Nov 18 23:24:02 CET 2007

23.0625

30.625

21

-0.6875

22.4375

22.5

Sun Nov 18 23:27:03 CET 2007

23.0625

30.625

20.875

-0.6875

22.4375

22.5

```

----------

## gall

W sumie tak sie zastanawialem zeby to przerobić na radiowe a nie kablowe polaczenie. Wtedy fajne nowe mozliwości to daje ponieważ nie jestesmy zwiazani kablami. Rozstawiam sobie czujki po domu i tyle. Jak bede mial juz jakies konkretne rezultaty przedstawie je tu.

----------

## lazy_bum

Odkurzę trochę temat.

Po roku planowania (-; skleciłem sobie takie cudo. W tej chwili trzy czujniki leżą tuż obok siebie - tak w ramach testów czy nie za bardzo się różnią w odczytach. Jeden planuję wystawić za okno i tutaj zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz - jaką mogę dać maksymalną długość kabla? Ktoś może a) orientuje się czy jest jakaś "zalecana" dlugość? b) ma jakieś własne doświadczenia?

::edit::

W zasadzie już sobie odpowiedziałem na pytanie. Można poczytać o tym np. na elektroda.pl. Nie wiem co prawda jak to wygląda z ww. układem, ale zakładam, że do 10 metrów po kablu telefonicznym poleci bez problemów. Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany to wrzucę tutaj informację odnośnie przetestowanej własnoręcznie długości. Tylko nie wiem kiedy, w końcu poprzednie przymiarki trwały rok. d-:

----------

## bartmarian

trzy kable mam (nie wiele) ponad 10m - na pewno Ci zadziała

EDIT

roczne przygotowania rozumiem, dorobiłem sobie do 1-wire sterowanie przekaźnikiem,

ponieważ minęło dopiero pół roku od zmontowania i podłączenia, nie wiem jeszcze czy działa,

bo trzeba doprowadzić 12V z molex'a do przekaźnika  :Smile:  w każdym razie układ "się zgłosił"

----------

## gall

U mnie na 10m kablu działało 6 miechów. Później zmieniałem mieszkanie ale ponownie już tego nie podłączałem. Dobry pomysł to wstawienie wyników z digitemp do conky (jak w moim przypadku) bądź do innej aplikacji.

----------

